# Home Made Training Gear



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

We've had a lot of discussion on the subject so I thought I'd dig out the links from Ross Enamait's site and get them up here for everyone to find easily. I've made it a sticky so it's easy for everyone to find.

Homemade Dip Belt






Homemade Isometric tool

RossTraining.com Blog : 2009 February 23 ... tric-tool/

Thick Handle Dumbbells

RossTraining.com Blog : 2008 September 29 ... dumbbells/

Homemade (pipe) Dumbbell Handles (2 options)

viewtopic.php?t=33251

http://www.biancolo.com/articles/dumbbe ... cle-clamps

Large Tires For Flipping

RossTraining.com Blog : 2008 September 10 ... e-to-flip/

Smaller Tire Exercises

RossTraining.com Blog : 2009 July 14 ... -training/

Tire Dummy






Medicine ball

http://www.biancolo.com/articles/homema ... ball-plans

More detailed Medicine Ball Info

http://www.mikesgym.org/articles/upload ... LAMMER.pdf

Medicine ball video tutorial






Homemade Tornado Ball 1 (and more)

All Around Strength and Conditioning - Home Made Creations

Homemade Tornado Ball 2

http://www.rosstraining.com/customizedmedicineball.pdf

Heavy Tornado Ball (includes video demo)

RossTraining.com Blog : 2009 May 08 ... do-ball-2/

Homemade Bulgarian Training Bag






Inexpensive Sandbag Loading Platform

RossTraining.com Blog : Inexpensive Sandbag Loading Platform

Sandbag construction

http://www.rosstraining.com/sandbagconstructionkit.pdf

Sandbag construction - another option - Video tutorial






Sandbag construction (with wood pellets) - Video tutorial (please note that pea gravel or mini-marble chips could be used similarly)

http://www.mtnathlete.com/subpage_detai ... page_ID=25

Waterball Construction

RossTraining - Articles

How To Open A Keg

RossTraining.com Blog : 2008 May 22 ... w-to-open/

Rope Climb Suppliers (within article):

RossTraining - Articles

Homemade Strength Apparatus

viewtopic.php?p=573850#p573850

Homemade Suspension Straps






Homemade mini-weights

RossTraining.com Blog : 2009 August 18 ... i-weights/

Homemade Timer 1

Free Workout Timer

Homemade Timer 2

Tabata Clock

Homemade Timer 3

RossTraining.com Blog : 2008 July 07 ... val-timer/

Homemade Timer 4 (several)

Silver Bullet Technology - Fitness Pack

Homemade pull-up bar

Homemade Pullup Bar | Celtic Kane Online

Homemade pull-up bar video tutorial






Door anchor pull-up device

http://patrickhdonnelly.blogspot.com/20 ... in-up.html

Homemade kicking machine

RossTraining.com Blog : Homemade Kicking Machine

Tire used for punching bag






Homemade Grappling Dummy

How To Make An "El Jefe" Grappling Dummy

Homemade Bars (Several Shown)

bars

Homemade Parallettes

Homemade Parallettes | Celtic Kane Online

Iron Cross Trainer

http://patrickhdonnelly.blogspot.com/20 ... ainer.html

Homemade Rowing Machine

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yo ... tness.aspx

Homemade Incline Sit-up Bench

viewtopic.php?t=27970

Homemade Glute-Ham Option

http://www.biancolo.com/articles/glute- ... -developer

Another Homemade Glute-ham option

RossTraining.com Blog : 2009 February 14 ... -training/

Homemade Dard

Building a DARD Rehabilitation Device Free Powerlifting videos, calculators, All Pro Whey Protein $28 5lb Free Shipping

Homemade Sled

The Sled : Straight to the Bar | all things strength

Homemade Push Sled

viewtopic.php?p=525099#p525099

Homemade Gymnastic Rings - Video tutorial






Plywood Gymnastic Rings

http://patrickhdonnelly.blogspot.com/20 ... rings.html

T-Handle For Swings

http://www.davedraper.com/pmwiki/pmwiki ... i.T-Handle

Homemade Slosh Pipe

Straight to the Bar | all things strength ... _slos.html

-----

Homemade Equipment Compilations

Each link in this section includes instructions to several unique tools. Search through these links to find ideas for almost any piece of equipment.

Vast Right Wing Conspiracy Tee Shirts ... grunt.html

Straight to the Bar | all things strength

Make some stuff!

http://www.davedraper.com/pmwiki/pmwiki ... pmentIdeas

Fightraining Home Page

Welcome to my Strength Training Equipment Site

Make Your Own Equipment

-----


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

lol nice! interesting videos


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers for that, ur a ledge!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice one matt


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

If you find any broken links on here then let me know and I'll go through and repair, most of the original ones on the other articles I found on his site were broken so I've had to go and re enter them.

I'll get a few more resources up and sticky them for people this week.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Some nice finds yet again.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Damn, thats awesome.

Medicine ball and the tyre punch bag is on my list to make.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

may have previously mentioned this but who cares il mention it again, russians swear by this type of training and its cheap as chips!

Training anywhere any time in the gym in the park on holiday at your mums house all you need is something to tie it round






bungee cord available at order about 5metres around Â£12 p+p included;

Shock Cord (Bungee) 12mm per metre


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Indeed, can't believe I don't have it on there as I've got a load of bungee cord attached to a wall in the garage, as Sal said, it's cheap as chips and pretty effective.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Think this might interest some people. It's a make shift farmers walk tool.

Get two 20 litre jerry cans, fill with desired material (sand or water is best bet) and there you have it, two farmers walk type training tools.

I know it's more of a strong man type excercise but, if my thinking is correct, it could help develop speed and power in your legs by doing short sprints with them.

I'm going to try and get two jerry cans tomorrow from the army surplus store near me and will let you know how things get on from there.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Think this might interest some people. It's a make shift farmers walk tool.
> 
> Get two 20 litre jerry cans, fill with desired material (sand or water is best bet) and there you have it, two farmers walk type training tools.
> 
> ...


Yea it's actually a decent exercise mate, especially like you said doing sprints. You can also hold 2 in each hand with the army ones as theres 3 handles. There 25 litre so filled with water is 25KG each, not too shabby. Should be a good Tabata sprint exercise :thumb


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

elReecho said:


> Yea it's actually a decent exercise mate, especially like you said doing sprints. You can also hold 2 in each hand with the army ones as theres 3 handles. There 25 litre so filled with water is 25KG each, not too shabby. Should be a good Tabata sprint exercise :thumb


Awesome, shall be investing in two tomorrow, and will let you know if my legs survive or not. :thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Some crazy gear here!lol


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah fair play there is some cool stuff on here, but there's two upsides to home made training gear.

1) You can make it yourself relatively cheaply

2) If your training in your local area and people see you using sledgehammers, tyres etc they are sure to stay the hell away from you lol

:thumb


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to get a tractor tire n sledge hammer, got a good outbuilding i wana turn into a mini work out gym. will it fit?? Hmmmmm...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

The Official Updated list of gear from Rosstraining.com

Core Training

Slider Exercise Tutorial

RossTraining.com Blog ... -tutorial/

Homemade Double Wheels (for rollouts)

RossTraining.com - The Homemade Wheel

Homemade Double Wheels (recent updates)

RossTraining.com Blog ... el-update/

DIY Ramp for Wheel Progressions

RossTraining.com Blog ... th-a-ramp/

DIY Ramp For Wheel Progressions Part 2

RossTraining.com Blog ... -tutorial/

Return to top

_______________________

Strength Training Equipment

DIY Neck Harness

RossTraining.com Blog ... k-harness/

Homemade Dip Belt

RossTraining.com Blog ... made-belt/

DIY Dip Station

Iwonbigbro Training Blog ... ation.html

Homemade Isometric tool

RossTraining.com Blog ... tric-tool/

Isometric training tool - Video tutorial

RossTraining.com Blog ... new-video/

Homemade Isometric tool - Part 2 (portable unit)

RossTraining.com Blog ... ol-part-2/

Variety of tools (dip station, power wheel, macebell)






Homemade Power Rack

http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/ho ... -rack.html

Homemade Squat Stands

Part 1 - Part 2 - Part 3 - Part 4

Homemade Adjustable Squat Safety Rack

Part 1 - Part 2 - Part 3 - Part 4 - Part 5

T-Handle For Swings

http://www.davedraper.com/pmwiki/pmwiki ... i.T-Handle

T-Handle Exercise Tutorial






Homemade Hamstring Device

RossTraining.com Blog ... ng-device/

Homemade Hamstring Device - Part II

RossTraining.com Blog ... -tutorial/

Homemade (pipe) Dumbbell Handles (2 options)

viewtopic.php?t=33251

http://www.biancolo.com/articles/dumbbe ... cle-clamps

Homemade Bars (Several Shown)

bars

Return to top

_______________________

Grip Training

Thick Handle Dumbbells

RossTraining.com Blog ... dumbbells/

PVC Thick Handles

http://www.higherendeavors.com/index.ph ... cle&id=138

Fat Bar (Barbell)






Softball Pull-up Grips

RossTraining.com Blog ... -pull-ups/

Rice bucket (grip work)

RossTraining.com Blog ... ce-bucket/

DIY Axle Mounted Wrist Roller

RossTraining.com Blog ... st-roller/

DIY Suspended Wrist Roller

RossTraining.com Blog ... -tutorial/

Return to top

_______________________

Odd Object Training

Large Tires For Flipping

RossTraining.com Blog ... and-using/

Smaller Tire Exercises

RossTraining.com Blog ... -training/

Tire Dummy






Sandbag construction

http://www.rosstraining.com/sandbagconstructionkit.pdf

Additional sandbag options - Version 1






Additional sandbag options - Version 2






Sandbag construction (with rubber mulch) - Video tutorial






Sandbag construction (with wood pellets) - Video tutorial (pea gravel could be used similarly)






Inexpensive Sandbag Loading Platform

RossTraining.com Blog

Waterball Construction

RossTraining.com - The Water Ball

How To Open A Keg

RossTraining.com Blog ... w-to-open/

Homemade Bulgarian Training Bag






DIY Strongman Log

http://www.straighttothebar.com/2007/05 ... n_log.html

Homemade Slosh Pipe

http://www.straighttothebar.com/2008/11 ... _slos.html

Return to top

_______________________

Medicine Balls

Medicine ball

http://www.biancolo.com/articles/homema ... ball-plans

More detailed Medicine Ball Info

http://www.mikesgym.org/articles/upload ... LAMMER.pdf

Medicine ball video tutorial






Medicine ball rebounder (tire)

RossTraining.com Blog ... rebounder/

Heavy Tornado Ball (includes video demo)

RossTraining.com Blog ... do-ball-2/

Homemade Tornado Ball 2

http://www.rosstraining.com/customizedmedicineball.pdf

Return to top

_______________________

Suspension Trainers

Suspension Trainer Tutorial - NEW






Suspension Trainer Tutorial Update (Slipping Straps) - NEW






Homemade Suspension Trainer - Part 1

RossTraining.com Blog ... n-trainer/

Homemade Suspension Trainer - Part 2

RossTraining.com Blog ... r-part-ii/

Another Suspension Trainer with door anchor tips

RossTraining.com Blog ... or-anchor/

Another DIY Suspension Trainer

RossTraining.com Blog ... n-trainer/

Yet Another DIY Suspension Trainer

viewtopic.php?p=780442#p780442

Homemade Suspension Straps






Return to top

_______________________

Bodyweight and Gymnastic Based

Jump rope handle modification with video

RossTraining.com Blog ... ification/

Homemade Gymnastic Rings - Video tutorial






Plywood Gymnastic Rings

http://patrickhdonnelly.blogspot.com/20 ... rings.html

Homemade pull-up bar

Homemade Pullup Bar Â« Celtic Kane Online

Homemade pull-up bar video tutorial






Pull-up Bar Station

RossTraining.com Blog ... p_station/

Door anchor pull-up device

http://patrickhdonnelly.blogspot.com/20 ... in-up.html

Homemade Parallettes

Homemade Parallettes Â« Celtic Kane Online

Handstand Pushup Handles

RossTraining.com Blog ... p-handles/

Iron Cross Trainer

http://patrickhdonnelly.blogspot.com/20 ... ainer.html

Homemade Strength Apparatus

viewtopic.php?p=573850#p573850"

Homemade Weighted Vest

http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/ho ... eight-vest

Homemade Incline Sit-up Bench

viewtopic.php?t=27970

Homemade Glute-Ham Option

http://www.biancolo.com/articles/glute- ... -developer

Another Homemade Glute-ham option

RossTraining.com Blog ... -training/

DIY Reverse Hyper






Another DIY Reverse Hyper

http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/ho ... nsion.html

Rope Climb Suppliers (within article):

RossTraining.com - Rope Climbing

Outdoor Pull-up Station

RossTraining.com Blog ... p-station/

Return to top

_______________________

Sleds

More Push Sled Ideas

RossTraining.com Blog ... led-ideas/

Homemade Prowler Sled

RossTraining.com Blog ... wler-sled/

The Mauler Sled

RossTraining.com Blog ... uler-sled/

Return to top

_______________________

Combat Sport Equipment

Maize Ball (Slip Bag)

RossTraining.com Blog ... -slip-bag/

Double end bag anchor

RossTraining.com Blog ... ag-anchor/

Inexpensive Speed Bag Platform

RossTraining.com Blog ... -platform/

Homemade kicking machine

RossTraining.com Blog

Tire used for punching bag






Homemade Grappling Dummy

How To Make An "El Jefe" Grappling Dummy

Return to top

_______________________

Online Timers

Homemade Timer 1

Free Workout Timer

Homemade Timer 2

Tabata Clock

Homemade Timer 3

RossTraining.com Blog ... val-timer/

Homemade Timer 4 (several)

Silver Bullet Technology - Fitness Pack

Return to top

_______________________

Miscellaneous Equipment Ideas

Band Handle For Loop Style Bands

RossTraining.com Blog ... d-handles/

Backyard Exercise Station






Adjustable Box Jump Stand

http://www.warriortraining.co.uk/2010/1 ... -jump.html

Homemade Clubbell

‪homemade clubbell‬‏ - YouTube

DIY Foam Roller






Homemade mini-weights

RossTraining.com Blog ... i-weights/

Homemade Dard

Building a DARD Rehabilitation Device Free Powerlifting videos, calculators, All Pro Whey Protein $28 5lb Free Shipping

Free motion cycling rollers

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Fre ... ng-Rollers

Homemade Rowing Machine

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yo ... tness.aspx

Return to top

_______________________

Additional Equipment Sites

Each link in this section includes instructions to several unique tools. Search through these links to find ideas for almost any piece of equipment.

Vast Right Wing Conspiracy Tee Shirts ... grunt.html

http://www.straighttothebar.com/equipment/diy/

Make some stuff!

http://www.davedraper.com/pmwiki/pmwiki ... pmentIdeas

homemade gym stuff

Make Your Own Equipment

DIY Strength Training Gear|DIY Fitness|DIY Training|Make Strength Equipment


----------



## rafalsfinks (Mar 30, 2013)

How can anyone wants to check my training log, which is located in the notes in my profile,

maybe it will help something.

https://www.facebook.com/rafalsfinks


----------

